# 

## Alanta

Wiem, wiem, jest podobna ankieta w klubie, ale chciałam zrobić precyzyjniejszą ankietę wg podziału administracyjnego, bo nie wszyscy wiedzą gdzie się wpisać w tamtej ankiecie (ja też nie wiem   :big grin:  )

----------


## Ivonesca

melduję się   :big grin:

----------


## Wowka

Śląskie, śląskie......

----------


## Grzegorz63

...śląskie.

----------


## kwiatkor

Mazowieckie, mazowiecki....
chciałem napisać GÓRĄ, ale jak patrzę na wyniki to raczej: DŁUGOŚCIĄ

----------


## Teska

zachodniopomorskie...

----------


## jolana

dolno...śląskie

----------


## Adamus

ZACHODNIO-pomorskie !!!!

----------


## piotr karpowicz

KOSZALIN-ZACHODNIOPOMOSKIE POZDRAWIAM

----------


## Uller

Też śląskie
Pozdrowienia

----------


## jajusio

no i znowu slaskie   :big grin:

----------


## S.P.

Zachodniopomorskie, Dobra

----------


## marie

Wielkie Księstwo Poznańskie

----------


## Krystian

Na Jurze Krakowsko-Częstochowskiej w woj. ŚLĄSKIM...  :Lol:

----------


## kasiek

Swoją drogą ciekawe, czy taka przewaga mazowieckiego wynika z tego, że więcej się buduje, czy że więcej siedzi się w internecie...

----------


## Wowka

> Swoją drogą ciekawe, czy taka przewaga mazowieckiego wynika z tego, że więcej się buduje, czy że więcej siedzi się w internecie...


Jaka przewaga   :Evil:   W Śląskim jest raptem (na chwilę obecną) trzech forumowiczów mniej   :big tongue:  
Pozdrawiam

----------


## jarkol

Witam wszystkich!!
jestem  ze śląska , a konkretnie z Częstochowy

----------


## Szadam

Te paski ankiety łudząco przypominają podobe z Rzeczpospolitej. Było ta coś o optymiźmie i koniunkturze   :Confused:

----------


## Piotr_K

Wielkopolskie - Piła
Ja nie buduję, ja tylko od czasu do czasu remontuję, obecnie pracuję nad zmianą ogrzewania.
Piotr

----------


## Honorata

słuchajcie, tylko 5% głósów na Łódzkie, 6 osób, ratunku!!! forumowicze-łodziacy łączmy się!

----------

łódzkie

----------


## EDZIA

Zasilam szeregi grupy śląskiej  :Smile: )

----------


## gaga2

śląskie...
gaga2

----------

Czuję się niezbyt pewnie w tym towarzystwie.
               MAŁOPOLSKIE

----------


## HenoK

Pomorze Środkowe - na razie jeszcze *pomorskie*

----------


## Beatka

Pomorskie sie melduje :-0

Beata

----------


## b-obi

:Lol:   :Lol:  Dolnośląskie Bolesławiec  - niech się mury pną do góry !!!!

----------


## Slayter

Małopolskie

----------


## Rena

woj. ślaskie, okolice Czestochowy.

----------


## pi_ngwinek

wielkopolska

----------


## dahlinek

Hyh...

Lublin number five  :wink:

----------


## m_arek

dolnośląskie

----------


## Gosc123

zachodniopomorskie

----------


## caps.el

Lipnik k/Stargardu Szczecińskiego - zachodniopomorskie

----------


## mark0

Srodkowe Pomorze - Koszalin

----------


## Mamona Lisa

Jak już zacznę   :cool:  to tylko w zachodniopomorskim   :Lol:  

Pozdrawiam,

M.

----------


## KaeR

Świętokrzyskie- Chycza  :Roll:

----------


## Moira

Mazowieckie.

----------


## ryby

wieeeeelkopolskie   :smile:

----------


## Ma(r)tado

Jeszcze jeden klik na mazowieckie

----------


## magi

Pozdrowienia z pochmurnej Wielkopolski

----------


## Żaba

Śląskie   :Lol:

----------


## kksia

Śląskie, ale nie budowa, tylko remont ( raczej w planach, na razie po prostu mieszkamy) kostki.

----------


## TOMBAR

CZESTOCHOWA WITA  :Confused:

----------


## kaśkam

Mazowieckie.

----------


## Renia

podkarpackie

----------


## jamles

*śląskie * plus 6 głosów z pracy i 2 głosy z rodziny, które tu nie zaglądają też śląskie  :Lol:

----------


## kores

Witam 

woj. pomorskie

Pozdr

----------


## Ulas

Śląskie-Sosnowiec.

----------


## xpres

halo tu podkarpackie "over"

----------


## emems

Podlaska Nibylandia   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:

----------


## Vikos

Pomorskie
pozdrowienia znad morza vikos

----------


## Dąbrowa

Zasilam grupę - buduję na Śląsku

----------


## Wiech

Dolnoślaskie.Wiech.

----------


## Artur_071

Podlaskie, 

Białystok.

----------


## ara

*świętokrzyskie*

pozdr. z Puszczy Jodłowej    :Lol:

----------


## ryby

A kiedy będzie gotowa mapa?

----------


## kabak1

Lubelskie

----------


## mik99

*Witam Mazowieckie powiat Legionowo*

----------


## Laura_ms

zachodniopomorskie- myślę, że w tym roku się zacznie.....

----------


## czupurek

zachodniopomorskie - obecnie stan surowy zamknięty i zaczynamy wykończenie siebie i wnętrza

----------


## Betka

Dolnośląskie  :Lol:

----------


## gorgu

dolnośląskie, okolice Legnicy. Niestety nikogo nie znalazłam ze swoich okolic Ale witajcie wszyscy

----------


## PIRAMIDKA

opolskie

----------


## kc

MAŁOPOLSKA

----------


## nowaczka

Pomorskie.Pozdrawiam z Trójmiasta.  :Lol:

----------


## Baru

*podkarpacie po raz trzeci!!*

----------


## SlawekZ

Podkarpacje - pod Rzeszowem

Pozdrawiam SławekZ

----------


## ga

zachodniopomorskie, Dobra pod Szczecinem  :big grin:

----------


## grzegorz_l

Śląskie, koło Częstochowy

----------

Witam,   :big grin:  mazowieckie   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## Martach

Witam wszystkich
Podkarpackie-Tarnobrzeg  :smile:

----------


## mc1234

Opolskie - ruszam na wiosnę

----------


## krzyszt17

Lubelskie -przepiękna okolica, nad jeziorem i przy lesie.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## tola

PODLASKIE-też pieknie!!!

----------


## AnetaS

podkarpackie

----------


## Tekboy

Pomorskie - jod , szum morza itp.  :cool:

----------


## stóweczka

małopolskie

zacznę w tym roku, o ile mi urzednicy pozwolą 
Na  decyzję WZ i ZT czekam juz rok.

----------


## bikosa

zachodniopomorskie- Dobra  :smile:

----------


## marsov1

Zachodniopomorskie - Kurów

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Janon

Podkarpackie, zaczynam w marcu...

----------


## Siepka

pomorskie   :Lol:

----------


## marcy

lubelskie

----------


## _Miro_

Opolskie
K-K
 :Wink2:

----------


## areksam

łódzkie

----------


## Paty

Podkarpackie.

----------


## tampiko

Też Podkarpacie   :Lol:

----------


## georg



----------


## 2kecal

Zakropkowalem świetokrzyskie i wychodzi ze jest jedyny.
Zatrzymac mnie moze tyko pozwolenie (w toku u urzednikow starosty kieleckiego).
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Darek 28

:wink: Warmińsko-mazurskie Witam z Olsztyna :wink:

----------


## Wociek

*ZACHODNIOPOMORSKIE*  -  Szczecin k/Pilchowa

Pozdr
Wociek   :Wink2:

----------


## Wakmen

Pomorskie w czołowce. Byle tak dalej.

----------


## mario5

a

----------


## zone

mazowieckie - Pruszków wita   :Lol:

----------


## Anna Wiśniewska

Konikowo pod Koszalinem. Zachodniopomorskie.
Pozdrawiam   :big grin:

----------


## MALINKA

LUBUSKIE A KONKRETNIE 10 KM OD GORZOWA

----------


## ewat05

Witam Swietokrzyskie- Staszów d08

----------


## KAS01

Morzyczyn k/Stargardu
Zachodniopomorskie

----------


## Redwald

Świętokrzyskie  :smile:

----------


## Sil

Witam!
Kujawsko-pomorskie, Grudziądz. Szukam sąsiadów!  :Wink2:

----------


## Radkoski

Pomorskie- Żuławy

----------


## Redwald

Świętokrzyskie for ever  :smile:

----------


## Izis

Podkarpackie,a dokładnie Dębica(50 km od Rzeszowa i 35km od Tarnowa).Pozdrawiam

----------


## Monika L.

Dolny Śląsk

----------


## paweł mały

Dolnośląskie ,okolice Dzierżoniowa

----------


## paweł mały

Dolnośląskie ,okolice Dzierżoniowa

----------


## rubin23

Podkarpackie  okolice Lubaczowa  :Lol:

----------


## joola

:big grin:  POMORSKIE

pozdrawiam

----------


## rubin23

Alanta ponaglaj o tę mapkę  POZDRÓWKA  :Lol:

----------


## Szuruś

Pozdrowienia dla wszystkich Forumowiczów . Kłania się WIELKOPOLSKA .   :big tongue:

----------


## akwarysta

Pozdrawiam z województwa śląskiego

----------


## Gierga

pomorskie

----------


## Boo

Pozdrowienia! Śląskie się kłania  :Lol:

----------


## markus_gdynia

Pomorskie - WIETRZNY STAN   :Lol:

----------


## ewa szymkiewicz

Województwo świętokrzyskie (jeśli dostanę pozytywną odpowiedż z urzędu co do planu zagospodarowania) 
 :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  

Pozdrawiam

----------


## echo

śląskie   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  
...a dokładniej : Śląsk Cieszyński  :cool:

----------


## Ogier

Jeden dom w życiu już zbudowałem  :smile:  
Wczoraj odebrałem WZiZT-y na budowę tego drugiego, już docelowego, na stare lata, wygodnego, niezadużego ....
Ale niespodzianka - abym mógł budować nowy, muszę rozebrać istniejącą zabudowę, w której właśnie siędzę - to firma  :Roll:  
Szczecin oczywiście , woj. zachodniopomorskie.
Pozdrawiam wszystkich

----------


## pattaya

mazowieckie z dala blokowisk

----------


## bryza

Śląskie - Tychy

----------


## kgadzina

Małopolskie - Stołeczne Królewskie Miasto Kraków

----------


## aga_

Wielkopolska - a bliżej - 18 km. od Poznania

----------


## Aga J.G

Dolnośląskie czemu dopiero teraz zobaczyłam tą ankietę to nie wiem ale się wpisałam  :cool:   :Wink2:   :smile:  
Pozdrawiam Aga.

----------


## AgnesK

No i dzięki temu jest nas dolnoślązaków znowu więcej  :Wink2:   :big grin:

----------


## Aga J.G

Dobrze  że mogłam trochę zawyżyć statystykę  :Wink2:   :smile:  
Pozdrawiam Aga.

----------


## buba48

dolnośląskie - już mieszkam !   :Wink2:

----------


## Enya

Ja też wreszcie dołączyłam do grupy forumowiczów. Odtąd zasilam grupę śląską. Będę budować w zielonej dzielnicy miasta, które uważane jest powszechnie przez osoby spoza Śląska i nie tylko jako potwornie brzydkie, brudne etc. Moja działka temu całkowice zaprzecza. Chcę, aby tam powstał nasz dom. Pozdrawiam serdecznie wszystkich forumowiczów   :big grin:

----------


## Latarnik

Pozdrowienia z Kołobrzegu!!! w Zachodniopomorskim

----------


## maciunio

W chwili obecnej pomorskie na trzecim miejscu  :Wink2:

----------

Dolnoslaskie. Pozdrawiam wszystkich !

----------


## hanusia

Ja także dolnośląskie   :Roll:

----------


## Ciapek

Rybnik sie kłania - śląskie  :big grin:

----------


## LamiaReno

lubelskie, powiat zamojski, gmina Zamość - czyli Padwa Północy   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
Witam wszystkich ! Lamia

----------


## jagam

małopolskie

----------


## niciacia

No oczywiście kujawsko-pomorskie   :big tongue:

----------


## koks

i jeszcze jeden punkcik dla *Zachodniopomorskiego* (okolice Szczecina)

----------


## Wakmen

Pomorskei na trzecim miejscu. Jest olimpiada i mamy brąz.

----------


## Jacek33

Mazowieckie, Zabki, Pozdrawiam wszystkich serdecznie.

PS. Kasiek, jak jade do pracy to widze ze mnostwo ludzi sie buduje a pewnie nie siedzi w internecie, wiec prawdopodobnie ankieta "statystycznie" oddaje pewna rzeczywistosc ...   :big grin:

----------


## wojtekn

Wielkopolska

----------


## Norman

ja buduje się na dolnymśląsku a raczej remontuję stary dom

----------


## Margolcia

PYRLANDIA czyli WLKP

Pozdrawiam wszystkie Pyry - każdej szneka z glancem się należy.

----------


## preev

śląskie

----------


## asaj

Oczywiscie wielkopolska. Widze ze jest nas tu sporawo  :smile:

----------


## Artua

Witam serdecznie,
opolszczyzna pozdrawia!!!

----------


## Selek

łódzkie

----------


## Neska

Witam
Podkarpackie

----------


## tdxls

Melduję się z łódzkiego województwa dawnego i obecnego.  :Wink2:

----------


## Józia S.

....i z zachodniopomorskiego  :big tongue:

----------


## kroyena

No i po głosie.

Tylko sobie nie pomyślcie, że zamilknę, nie tak szybko.   :Lol:

----------


## RYDZU

Poszło - na Śląskie.

----------


## Wakmen

> Poszło - na Śląskie.


Szkoda Rydzu, że tak daleko. Powinieneś mieszkać w Pomorskim a najlepiej w Trójmieście  :Wink2:  .

----------


## Miśki

Trafione zatopione - zachodniopomorskie
 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## RYDZU

> Napisał RYDZU
> 
> Poszło - na Śląskie.
> 
> 
> Szkoda Rydzu, że tak daleko. Powinieneś mieszkać w Pomorskim a najlepiej w Trójmieście  .


Dlaczego szkoda że daleko? - coś tracę i tym nie wiem?
Podoba mi sie Trójmiasto - ale przenosiny planuję dopiero na stare lata  :wink: 

pozdrawiam

----------


## Wakmen

> ... Dlaczego szkoda że daleko? - coś tracę i tym nie wiem?
> ...


Spoko gościu z Ciebie a gdybyś mieszkał bliżej to i mógłbym poznać Ciebie osobiście.

----------


## RYDZU

> Spoko gościu z Ciebie a gdybyś mieszkał bliżej to i mógłbym poznać Ciebie osobiście.


Dziękuję   :oops:  

A co do spotkania i poznania: co roku spędzam wakacje w trójmieście 
lub okolicy niedalekiej (jastrzębia góra karwia etc) więc nie powinno 
być problemu sie spotkać. Ewentualnie wcześniej zapraszam do świętego miasta  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## fiona1

WITAM
BUDUJEMY SIĘ W WOJEWÓDZTWIE ŁÓDZKIM-KUNO
POZDRAWIAMY  WSZYSTKICH FORUMOWICZÓ!!!!  :Wink2:

----------


## Tommco

Łódzkie  :smile:

----------


## masch70

wita   dolny slask !!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Kirlia

Dolny Śląsk po raz...  41!!!  :big grin:

----------


## Kirlia

Dolny Śląsk po raz...  41!!!  :big grin:

----------


## wiesiek_j_a

Małopolskie (Nowy Sącz).Co ja więc robie dalej w tym czerwonym województwie.Oczywiście mam na mysli Świetokrzyskie.

----------


## -iva-

małopolskie  :smile:  , mam nadzieję, że remont kapitalny to też "budowa" , więć czuję się jak inwestor  :wink: )

----------


## Wojty

"Zdolnego Śląska"  :Wink2:

----------


## terminux

A ja nie buduję, ale chciałbym. Niestety, kasa nie ta i nic na to nie poradzę. Czasami tylko pomagam ojcu na działce, gdzie stoi niewielki, rekreacyjny domek - jeszcze niewykończony.

----------


## jagas

Łódzkie.

----------


## Waldon

*Lubuskie*

----------


## Teska

*zachodniopomorskie*

----------


## Ew-ka

*opolskie* ..... kiedyś częstochowskie

----------


## osowa

*Wielkopolskie* 

Z najpiękniejszego regionu Polski gorące buziale dla wszystkich   :big tongue:

----------


## yarck

... i znowu śląskie  :big grin:

----------


## anmamag

Wielkopolska: Poznań

----------


## Pyza1

loobelszczyzna  :Lol:

----------


## TópTuś

Nie jestem oryginalna: MAZOWIECKIE

----------


## Rav

Oddałem 100-ny głos na mazowieckie...   :big grin:

----------


## kze

A ja 101 głos na Mazowieckie!!   :Lol:

----------


## zuczek

Wielkopolska, pozdrawiam   :smile:

----------


## frotka

Witam wszystkich. Zaczynam w tym roku. Jestem z Podkarpacia.

----------


## mx

Oczywiście,że Śląskie.

----------


## KaPiWo

śląskie, okolice Bytomia

----------


## tab

Dolnośląskie - Oława

Pozdrawiam  :smile:

----------


## stander

Świętokrzyskie - zachodnie rubieże

----------


## Agutek

mazowieckie po raz 103!  :big grin:

----------


## KamaD

Pomorskie po raz 52   :Wink2:

----------


## AAJ2004

łodzkie ... tylko 33  :smile:  .... a gdzie sie nie rusze to nowe domy sie stawiaja !!!
ale wszedzie pewnie tak jest

----------


## dominia

Lubelskie!

----------


## coolaj

Kraina kwitnącej PYRY
pozdrawiam

----------


## coolaj

Kraina kwitnącej PYRY
pozdrawiam

----------


## aha26

Mazowieckie,powiat Legionowo  :big grin:

----------


## Joanna i Janusz

dawniej elbląskie, teraz warmińsko-mazurskie, choć bliżej nam do Gdańska niż do Olsztyna

----------


## kasiak73

Małopolskie niedaleko Krakowa głowna trasa na Warszawe.  :big grin:

----------


## Rytunia

pomorskie, Gdynia

----------


## katarek

śląskie, Sosnowiec

----------


## alfreda

Pomorskie- obecnie Reda, w przyszłości ( mam nadzieję - bliskiej) KĄPINO

----------


## andrzejpi

Kraków - Nowa Huta

----------


## Maxtorka

Sielskie Osielsko , rzut beretem w stronę morza od Bydgoszczy , oczywiście kujawsko-pomorskie .

Już mieszkamy   :smile:   :Lol:   :big grin:  

Pozdrowionka - Maxtorka  :smile:

----------


## szczurp

LUBELSKIE   :Lol:

----------


## martamola

zachodniopomorskie

----------


## piotras

WIELKOPOLSKA
Pozdrowienia od budujacych w Skokach (40km od Poznania)

----------

Śląskie, okolice Myszkowa

----------


## dziubulek

dolnoslaskie

----------

podkarpackie - koło Rzeszowa

----------


## elmer

pomorskie - Gdańsk

----------


## nowwi

kujawsko-pomorskie.
Z miasta na wieś.  Nową Wieś  :Roll:

----------


## Domakini

mazowieckie - okolice Warszawy

----------


## Monika $ Seba

ŚLĄSK!!!
no dalej ślązacy, musimy wyjść na prowadzenie!!!






> Ja też wreszcie dołączyłam do grupy forumowiczów. Odtąd zasilam grupę śląską. Będę budować w zielonej dzielnicy miasta, które uważane jest powszechnie przez osoby spoza Śląska i nie tylko jako potwornie brzydkie, brudne etc. Moja działka temu całkowice zaprzecza. Chcę, aby tam powstał nasz dom. Pozdrawiam serdecznie wszystkich forumowiczów


Gdzie dokładnie- my Rogoźnik. Może mamy do siebie niedaleko? Szukamy kompana do negocjacji z hurtownią bud.

----------


## dżempel

łódzkie

----------


## lena67

lubuskie

----------


## zaba_gonia

dolnośląskie  :big grin:

----------


## fizyk

Ach lubelskie ...   :big grin:   :Wink2:  
POzdrowienia z Koziego Grodu!!

----------


## mirkos

Tylko podkarpackie i tylko Bieszczady.

----------


## mirkos

> Tylko podkarpackie i tylko Bieszczady.


I oczywiście zapraszam na piesze wędrówki.
http://www.bieszczady.pl/

----------


## Vondraczek

Pomorskie!!   :big grin:   Banino a nazwe ulicy to mam sobie wymyśleć - fajnie co!!  :big tongue:

----------


## ELA i WICEK

podkarpackie  :big grin:  
Nasz Krab ma powstać w książęcym mieście Łancut, tu też mieszkamy.     
 :smile:

----------


## Marek01

Czernica powiat Rybnik woj śląskie

----------


## Cpt_Q

> Pomorskie!!    Banino a nazwe ulicy to mam sobie wymyśleć - fajnie co!!


No to niech będzie Heleny Vondraczkovej   :big grin:

----------


## lessul79

Śląskie  :Lol:

----------


## szymoszkowa

Lublin

----------


## Mazmarc

Lubelskie   :big grin:

----------


## facio

kujawsko-pomorskie -> Zamość   :Wink2:   :smile:

----------


## kolia

pomorskie

----------


## eko

lubelskie !

----------


## Tomek_R

małopolskie, powiat oświęcimski, gmina Oświęcim  :Wink2:

----------


## Tomek_R

No właśnie - a kiedy zobaczymy naszą mapę?? Ciekawe będzie ją obejrzeć co??

----------


## KAS01

> No właśnie - a kiedy zobaczymy naszą mapę?? Ciekawe będzie ją obejrzeć co??


W zeszłym roku była mapa forum. Znalezli się na niej forumowicze, którzy wpisali się gdzieś tak do połowy tego wątku:
http://murator.com.pl/forum/viewtopi...mrowcza#547154
Niestety po mapie nie ma już śladu, mimo że człowiek który ją stworzył (*polanka*) włożył w nią sporo pracy.
pozdrawiam
Konrad

----------


## andre59

Podreperowałem nieco pozycję łódzkiego.
Dokładnie sam środek Polski.

----------


## tomjot

buduję w stolicy Krainy Podziemnej Pomarańczy   :Lol:

----------


## mysia

mazowieckie, ale serduchem jestem za lubelskim

----------


## katarzyna kulpinska

*Swietokrzyskie*  :big grin:

----------


## kofi

Ojej. A na Warmii tylko 1% budujących. A tak tu pięknie (na Mazurach też pięknie). To nikt (prawie) nie buduje, czy nikt się nie odzywa? Wiem, że nie mieszkają tu najzamożniejsi ludzie, jest duże bezrobocie, itd...  :cry:

----------


## annaz

MAZOWIECKIE jest, a potem bedzie tez mazowieckie  :smile:

----------


## wiaterwiater

Kujawsko-pomorskie. Obok stolicy.

----------


## anpi

świętokrzyskie, widzę że w mniejszości  :Roll:

----------


## superDanio

opolskie

----------


## Jajcek

Mazowieckie

----------


## marex

POMORSIE SIE MELDUJE
 :Lol:

----------


## AdaśP

łódzkie

----------


## Tomik_B

Lubuskie - już mieszkamy.   :big grin:

----------


## szymoszkowa

lubelskie-zaczynam wiosną  :big tongue:

----------


## Olkalybowa

wielkopolskie

----------


## kasia64

POMORSKIE-POZDRAWIA BUDOWNICZYCH
Teraz Gdnia-latem ruszamy w Gościcinie  :big tongue:

----------


## kubolotek

a ja buduje w podkarpackim, widze ze bardzo mało tu ludzi z podkarpacia

----------


## Amor

największe, czyli mazowieckie   :smile:

----------


## mariucha

lubelskie, a właściwie sam Lublin, jestem w trakcie...

----------


## sebo8877

Było jest i trwa w podkarpackim 

sebo8877

----------


## lidszu

mam nadzieję, że w tym roku uda się rozpocząć budowę w mazowieckim

----------


## MarianM

opolskie, na etapie papierkologii

----------


## Małgonia

świętokrzyskie -właśnie odebrałam Warunki!

----------


## Bad

Łódzkie. Dopiero kupiliśmy działkę ale mamy nadzieję, że się uda  :Wink2:

----------


## Ya

Łódzkie. Jak tylko uda mi się wreszcie znaleźć działkę...
Ya

----------


## tom&gabi

Tzw. Zachpom juz ruszyliśmy...

----------


## Asia i Robert

Zachodniopomorskie. Działka się zbroi.

----------


## zielonooka

ma -zo-wie-ckie   :Wink2:

----------


## zygmor

Chwilowo jeszcze Warszawa ale będzie prawie Podkowa Leśna, mazowieckie.

----------


## Asia i Robert

Zachodniopomorskie   :Lol:

----------


## lakk

małopolskie

----------


## kuuba

Małopolskie, wcześniej Mazowieckie, Wielkopolskie i Opolskie. Widać najbardziej pasuje mi "polska" w nazwie. Mam więc prorządowe inklinacje. Czy ktoś Al. Ujazdowskich czyta forum muratora?

----------

kujawsko - pomorskie

o losie ale nas mało

----------


## motyczka

Kujawsko - Pomorskie ...jesteśmy, jesteśmy   :Lol:

----------


## Grzegorz Saczek

Zameldowałem w ankiecie mazowieckie

----------


## frosch

slaskie

----------


## anetmar

łódzkie  :big grin:

----------


## Iwuś

podlaskie, ale ankieta chyba pokazuje też to gdzie normalnie się zarabia, żeby można było mieć marzenia  :sad:

----------


## beti555

Pomorskie, Gdańsk (Kowale)

----------


## goralandrzej

Dolnośląskie  :big grin:

----------


## Gosiątko

Ja również dolnośląskie.

----------


## duża

Pomorskie  tczew pozdrawiam

----------


## magpie101

Dolnoslaskie

----------


## pool

lodz  :Lol:

----------


## malmuc

A ja wybywam ze Śląska Opolskiego na Górny   :Lol:

----------


## Lucia

Pomorskie

----------


## elais

Ja planuje budowę w województwie lubelskim, osiedle Borek Turka

----------


## Prezo

woj pomorskie   :smile:

----------


## bryta

zachodniopomorskie -Szczecin

----------


## kabietka

Wielkopolska   :big grin:   :big grin:  

Pozdrawiam  :big grin:

----------


## kadra

M A Z O W I E C K I E !!!
jutro mijają 3 lata od przeprowadzki   :big grin:  
buzia K

----------


## kabietka

Wielkopolska Pozdrawia !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## 12marek

Dołączam się - zachodniopomorskie

----------


## Ania26

*podlaskie* - mały procent na forum, a jak widać w rzeczywistości nie jest z nami tak kiepsko  :Wink2:

----------


## Grappa25

warmińsko-mazurskie- widzę, że strasznie nas mało, a szkoda bo tak tu ładnie  :smile: )

----------


## STAQ

podkarpacie pozdrawia szanowną resztę świata

----------


## zahir1000

Opolskie, niestety bo słaba Opolska Grupa na forum jest, ale co zrobić, tam są moje korzenie a Grupa może się w końcu obudzi  :Roll:

----------


## megi67

Dolnośląskie pozdrawia forumowiczów.

----------


## Rozmaryn

Wielkopolska pozdrawia!

----------


## Beatka i Paweł

Pomorskie  :smile:

----------


## tomki 4

Mazowieckie   :big grin:

----------


## anusik

i jeszcze raz wielkopolskie  :smile:   :Lol:

----------


## MiA & Wojtek

pomorskie   :smile:

----------


## mamba luna

swietokrzyskie   :smile:

----------


## Becia 33

witajcie malopolskie

----------


## stukpuk

Pomorskie Słupsk  :big grin:

----------


## monikach

ŚLĄSKIE  :big grin:  
Bardziej ze mnie "medalikorz" niż "ślązak"  :Wink2:  .

----------


## natali56

Świętokrzyskie. Pozdrawiam!

----------


## radomik

mazowieckie rządzi   :Lol:

----------


## melisa

Wzmacniam podlaskie, sam środek Zielonych Płuc (no, prawie)

----------


## majcia

Najpiękniejsze   :big grin:  tzn POMORSKIE OCZYWIŚCIE   :big tongue:

----------


## aka z Ina

Witam z kujawsko-pomorskiego  :big grin:

----------


## 10wojtek10

Śląskie  :Wink2:   - mam nadzieję, że w tym roku w końcu będzie...

----------


## Andy01

Witam z nad morza   :smile:   - USTKA POMORSKIE

----------


## magda72

*Warmia* 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Lonio

Jeszcze nie buduję, ale na pewno będę
Łódzkie!!!

----------


## Krzysztofik

> *Warmia* 
> Pozdrawiam


Ja niestety warmińsko-mazurskie  :Wink2:

----------


## magda72

To się wie  :Wink2:  
Krzysztofik, Ty dowcipnisiu  :big grin:  
A tak na marginesie, to ciekawa jestem ile osób w Polsce wie, że Olsztyn to Warmia, a nie Mazury. Oczywiście regionalnie, a nie województwami.

----------


## mariuszdro

dolnośląskie się kłania  :Lol:

----------


## kokuz

Witam z lubelskiego

----------


## Ola i Krzysiek

kuj-pom   :Lol:

----------


## kiciarz

Opolskie sie klania. A dokladnie Gogolin  :smile:  

(Poszla Karolinka do Gogolinka, a Karliczek za nia jak za .... )   :big grin:

----------


## editta

małopolskie tylko 7%??? gdzie ta reszta się ukrywa  :Roll:

----------


## ewcik1

lubelskie-Zamość

----------


## AgataL

kujawsko-pomorskie-Włocławek wita  :smile:

----------


## Marek i Ewa

Cześc 
Witamy wszystkich forumowiczów
Marek i Ewa Słupsk a właściwie Kobylnica

----------


## piotruspan

Aga i Piotr ze  Słupska.      Witamy!

----------


## kubaimycha

kubaimycha, czyli Kuba i Mycha z Grodziska Mazowieckiego...a więc mazowieckie ...  :smile:

----------


## ployc

I jeszcze Warmia  :big grin:  Olsztyn Wita

----------


## j_aga

To i my dołączymy : mazowieckie

----------


## Robin2

A ja podlaskie- na razie Białystok, wkrótce wioska 10 km pod Białymstokiem.

Pozdrowienia!

Robert

----------


## beba

Dzień dobry  :big grin:  
Witam po raz pierwszy!
Śląskie  :Lol:  
To znaczy z murami startujemy za rokk, a na razie papierki  :cry:  
Niewielki wariant I z Muratora

----------


## julka_jr

świętokrzyskie od zawsze  :smile:  
nie powiem, wolalabym jakąś toskanię, chorwację czy grecję

----------


## agniecha1

:big grin:  
A ja Dolny Śląsk

----------


## Basia i Marek

My obecnie Pruszków ,a w przyszłości Mościska pod Grodziskiem 

Mazowieckim woj.mazowieckie

----------


## Maja W.

Małopolskie.... a co u nas tak skromnie  :Roll:

----------


## adzia

Witam 
Ja z wielkopolski a budować będziemy się pod Poznaniem.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## gogo5660

Kujawsko-pomorskie melduje sie   :Wink2:

----------


## aka z Ina

> Kujawsko-pomorskie melduje sie


ooooo jak miło  :big grin:

----------


## gogo5660

Tylko ze do Ina mam ciu ciut bo z Gr-dzadza troszke jest ale byle niedaleko mianowiceie w Przyjezierzu woda super wchodzisz po klate do wody i widac dno  :big grin:

----------


## aka z Ina

> Tylko ze do Ina mam ciu ciut bo z Gr-dzadza troszke jest ale byle niedaleko mianowiceie w Przyjezierzu woda super wchodzisz po klate do wody i widac dno


no widzisz to może się kiedyś na siebie wpadniemy, bo ja z rodzina częstą bywalczynią Przyja jestem  :Wink2:

----------


## gogo5660

> Napisał gogo5660
> 
> Tylko ze do Ina mam ciu ciut bo z Gr-dzadza troszke jest ale byle niedaleko mianowiceie w Przyjezierzu woda super wchodzisz po klate do wody i widac dno 
> 
> 
> no widzisz to może się kiedyś na siebie wpadniemy, bo ja z rodzina częstą bywalczynią Przyja jestem


To jak zobaczysz kolesia takiego jak mam na avatarku to znaczy ze to ja   :Wink2:

----------


## aka z Ina

> Napisał aka z Ina
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał gogo5660
> 
> ...


  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  a ja patrząc na niego pomyslałam-jaki on podobny do mego męża  :Lol:   :big tongue:   :Wink2:

----------


## gogo5660

> Napisał gogo5660
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał aka z Ina
> 
> ...


O kurcze moze czegos nie pamietam   :oops:  ale jestes pewna ze az taki podobny   :Roll:

----------


## aka z Ina

> Napisał aka z Ina
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał gogo5660
> 
> ...


no może z twarzy -mój mąz jest bardziej przystojny  :Wink2:   :big grin: , ale proporcje wypisz-wymaluj!!!  :big tongue:

----------


## szymek2424

wielkopolskie - gostyń  :big grin:

----------


## Iza_K

Witam,
kłania sie warmińsko-mazurskie  :big grin:  

Szkoda, że tylko 1% glosujących w ankiecie buduję się w tej pięknej krainie. 

Pozdrawiam wszystkich!!!

----------


## joan

mazowieckie mazowieckie mazowieckie - śląskie ściga - ślązaki to fajne chłopaki - ale mazowszanki to fajne...hmmmm...kochanki (to ten weekendowy humorek   :oops:  )

----------


## jarek2012

Witam wszystkich  :Lol:  

 Lubelskie  :Roll:  a konkretnie Nasutów  :Wink2:  

  Pozdro.

----------


## Sajmonek

Śląskie -> Wieprz w okolicach Żywca (mniam mniam  :big grin: )

----------


## danielos95

świętokrzyskie- Ożarów

----------


## Yatza

> Wiem, wiem, jest podobna ankieta w klubie, ale chciałam zrobić precyzyjniejszą ankietę wg podziału administracyjnego, bo nie wszyscy wiedzą gdzie się wpisać w tamtej ankiecie (ja też nie wiem   )


Mieszkam w woj. śląskim, pracuję w woj. śląskim i buduję w woj. śląskim... ale nuda!  Chociaż każdą z tych rzeczy robię w innym mieście.  :Lol:   :Wink2:

----------


## braza

Ja Pan Bóczek da i działkę znajdę to zachodniopomorskie Kołobrzeg!

----------


## dominia

lubelskie Lublin  :big grin:

----------


## Darex

jak pod avatarkiem -- świętokrzyskie

----------


## emma2008

Mazowsze Wita

----------


## Strumyczek

> Małopolskie.... a co u nas tak skromnie



*MAŁOPOLSKIE!!!!!!*

----------


## bboba

My jesteśmy remontujący z dolnośląskiego  :smile: 
Pozdrawiamy

----------


## Joanna i Grzegorz

Małopolskie niedaleko Krakowa

----------


## radzikkm

kujawsko-pomorskie Kruszyn gmina Sicienko witam serdecznie

----------


## wirro

Łódzkie ale tak na samej granicy z Wielkopolskim ( do tej pory było Kaliskie)

----------


## mircia

pomorskie (blisko granicy z kuj-pom)

----------


## TomKa

Mazowieckie   :big grin:  
Pozdrawiam!

----------


## alenrok

śląskie

----------


## miciu

Witam  :big grin:      Dolny Śląsk

----------


## miciu

Witam  :big grin:      Dolny Śląsk

----------


## aka-jonek

ŚLĄSKIE   :big grin:  
aka

----------


## majcia

POMORSKIE oczywiście   :big grin:

----------


## aeb

slaskie,choc na razie papiery   :smile:

----------


## Lucyna1

śląskie   :big grin:

----------


## Trajkotka

witam i pozdrawiam z PODKARPACIA   :big grin:

----------


## ohh

pomorskie  :cool:

----------


## tomzly

Cześć! 
Tomek i Dorotka z woj. Śląskiego (ale nie ze śląska  :Wink2:  )

----------


## galka

Dolny Śląsk-pozdrawiam

----------


## MTBTREK

Hej zachodniopomorskie - co taki słaby wynik. Na mojej ulicy w Mierzynie koło Szczecin,a domy jak przysłowiowe grzyby po deszczu i a tu na forum taki slaby wynik. 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## tomzly

MTBTREK - być może internetu jeszcze nie mają   :Wink2:

----------


## ed-mar

warmińsko - mazurskie :smile:

----------


## Kathi

małopolskie  :Wink2:

----------


## majkoski

podlaskie

----------


## dankaf

wielkopolska   :big grin:

----------


## adania

Łódzkie, podobają nam się tutejsze lasy w okolicy  :Wink2:

----------


## Aga - Żona Facia

kujawsko-pomorskie

----------


## Tyson

POMORSKIE   :big tongue:

----------


## kristal2

PODKARPACIE  :Lol:

----------


## karlasta

PODKARPACIE PO RAZ DR... KOLEJNY   :Lol:

----------


## malgosia0023

łódzkie bo tu moje miejsce

----------


## Puchatka

warmińsko-mazurskie :smile:  :smile:  :smile:

----------


## Anya&Andy

lubelskie, a dokladnie okolice Zamoscia

----------


## Mróweczka74

wielkopolskie, czyli pyrlandia
 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Wink2:  
pozdrawiam serdecznie z Wolsztyna

Mróweczka


www.powiatwolsztyn.pl

----------


## *Strzelba*

> wielkopolskie, czyli pyrlandia


Tak jak my  :smile: 
Kleszczewo - blisko Poznania

----------


## Luk_19

Małopolskie - okolice Tarnow

----------


## tcsmile

zachodnio-pomorskie  :smile:

----------


## monikaa13

pomorskie

----------


## olasosenko

małopolskie   :big grin:

----------


## piterazim

Pyrlandia  :smile:  Czyli wielkopolska  :smile:

----------


## akrynia

Witam!
    łódzkie
 pozdrawiam wszystkich budujacych!

----------


## Mymyk_KSK

małopolska.
swoją drogą myślałam że "nas" tutaj więcej...

----------


## Mycha Mika

Ratuję honor lubuskiego.............. Ej ludziska, gdzie jesteście? No walczcie o pozycję województwa!
15 km od Gorzowa Wlkp., pozdrawiam ziomali[/b]

----------


## propolis

małopolskie, między Tarnowem a Nowym Sączem

----------


## Iwona Sudol

Dolnośląskie, powiat kłodzki, gmina Nowa Ruda   :big grin:

----------


## dorothy

Lubelskie...

----------


## amator33

Podkarpackie!

----------


## egoon1

lubelskie   :big grin:

----------


## miciu

Dolnośląskie  :Wink2:

----------


## Elmeros

Śląskie  :big grin:

----------


## [email protected]

Mazowieckie - powiat Pruszkowski

----------


## naLeśnik

opolskie

hmmm, nas najmniej tylko 1%   :Confused:

----------


## Ewcia81

pomorskie sie kłania

----------


## szymaraga

> Ratuję honor lubuskiego.............. Ej ludziska, gdzie jesteście? No walczcie o pozycję województwa!
> 15 km od Gorzowa Wlkp., pozdrawiam ziomali[/b]


jestem, jestem, jestem i ja z LUBUSKIEGO, i też 15km od Gorzowa Wlkp.   :big grin:

----------


## magda&jacek

LUBUSKIE

----------


## Budujemy_dom

pomorskie  :smile:

----------


## Emilka26

pomorskie ... nad morzem i Wisłą  :Wink2:

----------


## r-32

Ślonskie   :big grin:

----------


## PITBULL_2009

*Kłania się Zachodniopomorskie.*  :Wink2:

----------


## taka_ja & taki_on:)

A z tej strony małopolskie i sporo domów powstaje niedaleko mnie...ale chyba nie wiedzą, że tu ankieta  :Wink2:  
 Dokładnie między Tarnowem a Krakowem  :Wink2:

----------


## taka_ja & taki_on:)

> Ślonskie


 r-32 ahahahaa...

----------


## coolibeer

Częstochowa żąda dostępu do morza  :smile:  Oczywiście Śląskie  :wink:

----------


## szpakmarceli01

Zachodniopomorskie. Darłowo wita!  :Lol:

----------


## Afrodyta

Wielkopolskie, ale do opolskiego mam 10km, do łódzkiego  12km, a do dolnośląskiego jakieś 30km. Fajnie nie?  :Lol:

----------


## kielo

Witam małopolskie

----------


## ren2904

Pozdrawiam 
Gołdap- Mazury   :big grin:

----------


## phoenix22

Świętokrzyskie scyzoryki  :big tongue:

----------


## pajogor

Mazowieckie

----------


## boratom

Pomorskie, pozdrawiamy wszystkich!

----------


## nutrija

witam 

Mazowieckie - Piaseczno

Pozdrawiamy wszystkich   :smile:

----------


## Inez_30

podkarpackie

----------


## galka

Dolnośląskie   :big grin:  pozdrawiam

----------


## Veronique

Małopolska  :big grin:

----------


## ktosiek

lubelskie

----------


## Perłóweczka

pomorskie   :Wink2:

----------


## coolibeer

ślonskie

----------


## kar_ma

małopolska - ale wolę określenie Galicja  :wink:

----------


## barto307cc

śląskie  :big tongue:

----------


## stiffler

mazowieckie

----------


## krigro

podkarpackie

----------


## Andzia81

Dolnośląskie  :smile:

----------


## Lidia_G.

hej, hej  :wink: 
ja wiosną zaczynam budowę w warm.- maz.

----------


## mirkapki

pomorskie  :Lol:

----------


## Sylwia_LBN

lubelskie  :smile:

----------


## Karollinka

i my lubelskie

----------


## Agness1s2

Pomorskie wita  :smile:

----------


## orchidea81

BYDGOSZCZ POZDRAWIA

----------


## FOXSTER

PODLASKIE WITA

----------


## znawczyk

ja z mazowieckiego, polecam się na przyszłość

----------


## madziutek78

zachodniopomorskie...budowa przed nami

----------

